# 2.0l to vr6 swap master cylinder inquiry



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm doing a vr6 swap in my 1997 jetta and have questions regarding how to supply the slave cylinder with pressure from the master. I am not doing a 5-lug conv. and the car does not have ABS. Is it possible to use a master cylinder from a vr car without installing ABS hubs? I realize that this will cause the light to be constantly on but with a simple removal of the bulb voilà no irritating light . I know that the Corrado uses a slave cylinder and was wondering if I could get away with using a master cylinder from a Corrado? Input is greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Doesn't the clutch master share the fluid supply with the brake master by way of the nipple/port on the brake fluid reservoir? The two systems don't share pressure, only fluid supply/reserve.

The brake fluid reservoirs on ABA cars have a sealed off nipple/port where the hose that feeds the clutch master attaches on a VR6 car. So can't you simply cut the sealed nipple/port open, or get the brake fluid reservoir for/from a VR6 car?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> Doesn't the clutch master share the fluid supply with the brake master by way of the nipple/port on the brake fluid reservoir? The two systems don't share pressure, only fluid supply/reserve.
> 
> The brake fluid reservoirs on ABA cars have a sealed off nipple/port where the hose that feeds the clutch master attaches on a VR6 car. So can't you simply cut the sealed nipple/port open, or get the brake fluid reservoir for/from a VR6 car?


yes. you are correct.


----------

